# Pirate Kings Vs Admirals



## Amol (Dec 21, 2019)

Roger and Primebeard. 

Vs 
Color Trio Admirals 

Scenario 2 : If you think PK team loses here then tell which is the weakest character who if added to team can give victory to Roger and WB.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 21, 2019)

Pirate Kings stomp mid difficulty. Old beard sent Akainu to the center of the earths crust while also dealing with everything else going on at the war. If he was free to just pummel Akainu further he would have been done. And Akainu is really the Admiral you got to worry about.

Make him Prime Beard and throw Roger in the mix then it's pretty one sided. Throw in Fujitora and Greenbull then I give it to the admirals.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 21, 2019)

I still think Admirals ~ Yonko so team PK loses even having the 2 strongest fighters.

Asking for a character is a bit hard. Oden could be enough but that's dependent on how powerful Kaido was during the Wano invasion and how long it took him to beat Oden.

Thread would be better suited after Oda deals with that chapter because otherwise can only say someone who can stall long enough for WB and Roger to win their fights.

Edit: Should actually get some more clear idea on whether Admirals ~ Yonko depending on if Oda lets Mihawk fight Green Bull.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Dec 21, 2019)

I think Roger and Primebeard can beat 2 admirals each but that’s not really based on this chapter moreso the gap between Yonko and admirals looking bigger and bigger


----------



## Amol (Dec 21, 2019)

Kamina. said:


> I still think Admirals ~ Yonko so team PK loses even having the 2 strongest fighters.


What is the diff if Admirals wins this fight then? 
In what shape do you think they will be? 


> Asking for a character is a bit hard. Oden could be enough but that's dependent on how powerful Kaido was during the Wano invasion and how long it took him to beat Oden.
> 
> Thread would be better suited after Oda deals with that chapter because otherwise can only say someone who can stall long enough for WB and Roger to win their fights.
> 
> Edit: Should actually get some more clear idea on whether Admirals ~ Yonko depending on if Oda lets Mihawk fight Green Bull.


You have to name weakest character whom if added to Team PK gives them victory. So if you think someone weaker than Oden can do the trick then name him. It doesn't necessarily have to be Oden. Choose someone whose strength we know for sure.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

Old Ray ~ Prime Kizaru

Old sick nerfed WB was >= Akainu

So it's pretty safe to say prime WB + prime Roger no/mid diff them 3.


----------



## Kroczilla (Dec 21, 2019)

Pirate kings clean house.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2019)

3 top-tiers >= 2 god-tiers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 21, 2019)

I'd say high difficulty for the admirals then. 

Just imagine Akainu vs Aokiji taking 10 days to barely edge out a win and then imagine Kizaru third partying one of them. That's way too much to handle unless you have someone to distract the other person.

Idk about Oden but Old, Fit Rayleigh is 100% enough to stall and for PK team to win and it's likely mid in that case.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 21, 2019)

As you guys can see this is a WB that can use haki. Haki on a different level than anything we've seen. At MF he could barely use haki and beat Akainu in two hits. 

They stomp. Kizaru could only stalemate an out of shape Rayleigh. This is an entirely different level.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 21, 2019)

Admirals.


----------



## Duhul10 (Dec 21, 2019)

Pirate kings by a good margin.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 21, 2019)

at first i thought that their (roger and wb) attacks were so powerful that the sheer swing of their weapons were causing the air to crack without physical contact. but then i remembered that advance haki (aka the force) exists in this world.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> As you guys can see this is a WB that can use haki. Haki on a different level than anything we've seen. At MF he could barely use haki and beat Akainu in two hits.
> 
> They stomp. Kizaru could only stalemate an out of shape Rayleigh. This is an entirely different level.



Did people think WB couldn't use haki?


----------



## Beast (Dec 21, 2019)

Considering the latest chapter... the prime old gen aren’t that much stronger then their old versions. 


And Roger is just a sword user, yes he could match WBs quacks but logia admirals really do have the perfect fruits for a team battle in which they could go all out and they can fly, once the island they’re on gets destroyed WB probably drowns while Roger probably gets frozen and killed with some light beams. 

I don’t think it will take that long... no more then a day for 3v2, the number advantage should help the admirals pull an extreme Diff fight. 

The weakest person that could help shift the tides.... I would say Jozu but Marco to just be sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu lay off the crushed rubber bro.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Considering the latest chapter... the prime old gen aren’t that much stronger then their old versions.
> 
> 
> And Roger is just a sword user, yes he could match WBs quacks but logia admirals really do have the perfect fruits for a team battle in which they could go all out and they can fly, once the island they’re on gets destroyed WB probably drowns while Roger probably gets frozen and killed with some light beams.
> ...



1st we don't know what are exactly Roger's abilities (aside swordmanship).

2nd haki can negate Logia's intangibility. So if Roger/WB's haki are strong enough, they could one shot any logia user. Look DD vs Smoker or Smoker vs Vergo. 

Not to mention that no Yonkou are Logia users, but are still the strongest pirates alive. 

Last but not least: Do you think that prime Garp (no DF, no swords, no weapons, just Haki) wouldn't fight on par with MF or Current logia admirals?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pyriz (Dec 21, 2019)

I would say Admirals. Personally, I have the Yonko a bit above admirals, and Roger/WB marginally above a modern Yonko. That said, I think Admirals are definitely close enough that they win a 3v2.


----------



## Beast (Dec 21, 2019)

Marie said:


> 1st we don't know what are exactly Roger's abilities (aside swordmanship).
> 
> 2nd haki can negate Logia's intangibility. So if Roger/WB's haki are strong enough, they could one shot any logia user. Look DD vs Smoker or Smoker vs Vergo.
> 
> ...


1 what we saw is what we get, adding anything else is just fancanon.

2 haki can but the admirals aren’t just normal logia users, they’re the top logia users we’ve ever seen, able to shift they’re bodies away from haki attacks see Aokiji vs WB, they are also confirmed users of both advanced haki types, so they aren’t lacking in any department other the CoC but that still hasn’t been explored yet.

Pretty wild statement, The admirals are the strongest force of marines and they don’t have lifewipping, life altering or mythical zoan fruits... not really a point. 

Both versions of Garp don’t use weapons or DFs... but to answer your questions yes, I do think prime/ old Garp can fight on a par and even beat the C3 1v1 but not 2 vs 1.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 21, 2019)

There was only ever one pirate king. Whitebeard is a silver medalist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

*Roger vs Akainu, your welcome:*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Dec 21, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> 1 what we saw is what we get, adding anything else is just fancanon.
> 
> 2 haki can but the admirals aren’t just normal logia users, they’re the top logia users we’ve ever seen, able to shift they’re bodies away from haki attacks see Aokiji vs WB, they are also confirmed users of both advanced haki types, so they aren’t lacking in any department other the CoC but that still hasn’t been explored yet.
> 
> ...



Well, a matter of opinion I guess.

Let's see if Oda eventually clarifies this.

I'm not sure he will though...


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 21, 2019)

Pirate Kings high diff or maybe extreme. But they win for sure. Their feats are better than anything the admirals showed so far. Roger will hold off two admirals, while WB gives the Akainu treatment to one of the three. Then WB will go help Roger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Dec 21, 2019)

The pirates mid-diffs on a bad day


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 21, 2019)

Ruse said:


> I think Roger and Primebeard can beat 2 admirals each


dont be ridiculous


----------



## Corax (Dec 21, 2019)

Assuming that Akainu is PK Luffy's Garp and Aokiji was really close to him I can't see only 2 PK beating 3 admirals. Roger clearly couldn't beat both Garp and Sengoku. But this is of course if we take EOS admirals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Dec 21, 2019)

T-Bag said:


> dont be ridiculous



How is it ridiculous?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 21, 2019)

The Gods massacre the Animals


----------



## Lord Azrael (Dec 21, 2019)

Are people forgetting that the admirals used advanced haki to shield the whole execution platform in Marineford


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Prime Roger and Whitebeard on the same team? They beat any and everyone. Not a fair matchup at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuji (Dec 21, 2019)

We didn't need this chapter to know this was a PK mid diff just like any Yonko-tier.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 21, 2019)

Admirals high diff the pirate duo.

This chapter hasn’t really changed anything in terms of power level. Especially when Oda himself is experimenting with haki power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 21, 2019)

Pirate Kings mid diff


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Dec 21, 2019)

Pirate Kings > Current Yonko ~ 4 Admirals > C3


----------



## Ruse (Dec 21, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> *Considering the latest chapter... the prime old gen aren’t that much stronger then their old versions. *
> 
> 
> And Roger is just a sword user, yes he could match WBs quacks but logia admirals really do have the perfect fruits for a team battle in which they could go all out and they can fly, once the island they’re on gets destroyed WB probably drowns while Roger probably gets frozen and killed with some light beams.
> ...



You think this WB isn’t much stronger than the one we saw at MF?


----------



## Beast (Dec 21, 2019)

Ruse said:


> You think this WB isn’t much stronger than the one we saw at MF?


Not really... if the oldies had got that much weaker Ray should have been able to stomp everyone on the other side.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 21, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Not really... if the oldies had got that much weaker Ray should have been able to stomp everyone on the other side.



Bruh you had characters constantly make the point about how MF WB wasn't as strong as he was before, weaker etc. You must have forgotten.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 21, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Not really... if the oldies had got that much weaker Ray should have been able to stomp everyone on the other side.



Rayleigh remarked how rusty he was and that he was _only _able to stall Kizaru as for WB we had multiple characters surprised at how weak he’d gotten


----------



## Beast (Dec 21, 2019)

Ruse said:


> Rayleigh remarked how rusty he was and that he was _only _able to stall Kizaru as for WB we had multiple characters surprised at how weak he’d gotten


Characters statements barely hold any weight hence why I said if what Ray
said were true he would be a monster on the level Prime Beard and his own captain, being able to not only stall the fastest top tier while also take on 2 other commanderish opponents Is not a small feat, which I don’t see prime Ray being able to do anyway, just character boosting, Garp also said he was TWICE as strong in his prime but that’s hard to believe considering how strong he already was in his old age. 

Who called WB weak? Any who mention his decline in strength thought they had a shot at taking him out i.e Croc but let’s be real... not in a million years. 


If prime WB is a 100, MF WB was 90 and declining as The fight goes and he takes damage faster then the average top tier.


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 21, 2019)

Pirates Kings? Plural?

Roger can beat ALL 3 OF EM GOONS AT THE SAME DAMN TIME BY HIMSELF!


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 21, 2019)

1 serious hit from Whitebeard = Forced Akainu to flee as he was too injured (In terms of RPG he has 10% health left)
1 serious hit from Akainu = Whitebeard shrugs it off and proceeds to massacre Akainu

Now imagine 2 Prime Whitebeard and Roger

They wouldn't even need to do any serious attacks

They can just play around with their swords and the Admirals would be dust

All hail Whitebeard and Roger


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 21, 2019)

Kingdom Come said:


> 1 serious hit from Whitebeard = Forced Akainu to flee as he was too injured (In terms of RPG he has 10% health left)
> 1 serious hit from Akainu = Whitebeard shrugs it off and proceeds to massacre Akainu
> 
> Now imagine 2 Prime Whitebeard and Roger
> ...



Mind you WB was Old Sick & Heartstabbed by then.

An actual Primebeard can probably CoC intimidate Akainu into sitting the fuck down lol


----------



## Bobybobster (Dec 21, 2019)

Roger shortly after the fight: "Who are these clowns, friends of yours buggy? I asked them to send garp and sengoku!"


----------



## Nox (Dec 21, 2019)

Outside EoS Teach and Luffy (potentially Ym) I don't believe *anyone can 2v1 ANY combination of Admirals and comfortably* win. There might be a baseline requirement for Admirals but their ceiling varies. OP is 900 chapters deep and Oda continues to meticulously handle Old Generation. Those of you who claim oLd GeN wANK must be SICK!! Nonetheless, at this stage nothing has changed my opinion that Prime Roger OR Whitebeard can *singlehandedly beat 2 Top Tiers from the Generation immediately below them *[with some considerable difficulty]. Until these Colored Trio, OG Emperors, Warlords, Hidden Legends, Video Game Characters, Databook Hypebeasts start coming up in the clutch, its GG. Combining Roger/WB as a duo is putting Prime Jordan and LeBron on the same team. Though I'd be interested to see how these two fare against the MF line-up [3 Admirals, Old Garp - Sengoku and Mihawk]. Better yet 1 PK vs 3 Admirals. Though, after seeing someone say Kaido could beat 3 Admirals, I know what the oofy goofys about to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perfection (Dec 21, 2019)

Stick Fujitora in front of Aversion to Divinity and he's dead before he can say "Brutal..."


----------



## GreenBull956 (Dec 21, 2019)

I bet on Admirals win . Aokiji and Akainu on the front and Kizaru from the back attacking from the sky

Or Aokiji and Akainu ganging up on Roger throwing Ice Mountains and Magma from Volcanoes on him while Kizaru stalls Primebeard until Aokiji and Akainu help

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't see the admirals winning here but to be fair  we haven't seen a onscreen fight with them fully flexing muscle.



BigPoppaPump said:


> There was only ever one pirate king. Whitebeard is a silver medalist.



Whitebeard had no interest in one piece after roger wanted to tell him how to get to raftel.


----------



## Beast (Dec 21, 2019)

Garp taught Aokiji well and Akainu is just a beast, Old WB couldn’t even tag Kizaru anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2019)

Old, sick & injured Whitebeard put a serious beating on Akainu who had a home field advantage. Prime Whitebeard and Roger should clean up with high difficulty. They're in their own tier.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 22, 2019)

BigPoppaPump said:


> There was only ever one pirate king. *Whitebeard is a silver medalist.*


Whitebeard could have gone to Laugh Tale and claimed the title after Roger if he felt like it. He had no interest in it.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 22, 2019)

PK is about 1-2 tiers higher than Admiral, depending on whether you think an Admiral can match a Yonkou.

Admirals lose simply because they're going to have someone go down much sooner, making it a 2v2 against two opponents who are in a higher tier. If Old injured  Sickbeard far removed from his prime can incapacitate the strongest admiral in two hits and leave him defenseless for a while, primebeard and Roger could probably do even more with those two hits while taking much less damage in the process. It would be easy to kill an admiral after they incapacitate him. 

2v3 is much more winnable than if a PK tier was fighting 1v2 against Admirals.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 22, 2019)

You mean 2 Yonko vs C3. Roger invented the PK title himself. Oda labels him as a Great Pirate just like WB, BM and the other Yonko. Either way, 2 Yonko > 3 Admirals. They win High Diff.  BTW PK is not a level. MF WB is mid diff material for the current Yonko. Old WB is High Diff Material for them in a prolonged fight and his Prime self is an extreme difficulty for him most times than not but, the fight will always be extreme and nothing less.


----------



## Bash24 (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger and WB win, the color trio can't compare to Garp and Sengoku. If this was Garp, Sengoku, and Akainu than i would give it to the Admirals...


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2019)

Prime Garp isn't different from EOS Akainu. Unless of course PK Luffy won't have any EOS competinion from marine side,which isn't possible given the setting of the manga. But if this is Akainu from 400 chapters ago (Marineford) of course things should be different.


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 22, 2019)

A Prime Pirate King Level can fight all 3 Admirals at the same time and win. Look at the foreshadowing right here.


Oda was even gonna make BB orginally as strong as all 3 Admirals. He decided against it for the moment but I'm sure by the time he fights Luffy he indeed will be that strong


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Did people think WB couldn't use haki?


We were out right told that he housed Haki to stab Aokiji. He wouldn’t be able to touch any of the Admirals without it. The Admirals should take this with high difficulty.



Lord Azrael said:


> Are people forgetting that the admirals used advanced haki to shield the whole execution platform in Marineford


It was also implied that they were using advanced observation Haki to avoid attacks from Whitebeard and his Commanders.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 22, 2019)

Admirals win high diff.

There will be one admiral free roaming either side. Also consider DF attacks targeting only Roger and WB since the admirals are intangible, they don't need to be afraid of elemental attacks unless they're designed to be fed with haki.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2019)

Roger fought WB equally while sick. So Prime Roger is actually at least marginally beyond the level of Roger who fought equally to WB. It’s unlikely that even all 3 Admirals could beat Prime WB whose only goal was to kill them; as he would simply use the World Destroying full might of the Gura Fruit. If your saying this is now Prime Roger and Prime WB; they would shit stomp the Admirals.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 22, 2019)

GreenBull956 said:


> I bet on Admirals win . Aokiji and Akainu on the front and Kizaru from the back attacking from the sky
> 
> Or Aokiji and Akainu ganging up on Roger throwing Ice Mountains and Magma from Volcanoes on him while Kizaru stalls Primebeard until Aokiji and Akainu help



Reminder that Doffy was shitting his pants just thinking about Kaidou, but wasn't afraid fighting Fujitora nor Aokiji.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2019)

Mariko said:


> Reminder that Doffy was shitting his pants just thinking about Kaidou, but wasn't afraid fighting Fujitora nor Aokiji.


Reminder that Doffy was a shichibukai and a World Noble at the time. He knew Fuji wouldn't dare to touch him while he simply ran away from Aokiji. Kaido doesn't give a shit he has no boundaries, obviously he's more of a threat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Typhon (Dec 22, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Roger fought WB equally while sick. So Prime Roger is actually at least marginally beyond the level of Roger who fought equally to WB. It’s unlikely that even all 3 Admirals could beat Prime WB whose only goal was to kill them; as he would simply use the World Destroying full might of the Gura Fruit. If your saying this is now Prime Roger and Prime WB; they would shit stomp the Admirals.


I can respect that you've stayed true to this take of WB soloing the Admirals all these years


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 22, 2019)

Nah Doflamingo mentions to his crew that they might have to jump Fujitora. Doflamingo perceives killing an Admiral to be within his power. He absolutely knows he has 0 chance against a Yonko. And then against Aokiji he was talkin tough but yielded. He didn't have back up so he chilled. But if he had the goons he woulda tried it. He had no such attitude with Kaido



Flame said:


> Reminder that Doffy was a shichibukai and a World Noble at the time. He knew Fuji wouldn't dare to touch him while he simply ran away from Aokiji. Kaido doesn't give a shit he has no boundaries, obviously he's more of a threat.





Typhon said:


> I can respect that you've stayed true to this take of WB soloing the Admirals all these years



If a Healthy Yonko can beat 2 Admirals then Primebeard should definitely be able to do more than that and beat 3


----------



## Beast (Dec 22, 2019)

Bruh... are we really taking character statements as if they mean something?

DD thinks his crew... fucking mid tiers would be of help against Fuji... let’s be honest, Fuji could potential take on the whole island nevermind just DD and his crew.

As fun as WB vs Akainu is, the second time around one was going all out because of rage while the other still matched even though he still has to keep his powers under wraps, look what he did to PH.


People still acting stupid after all these years, IF Akainu AND WB were allowed to go all out during MF with no worries of no allies, MF would have sunk to the bottom of the ocean very quickly and if you’re  not stupid in the long run Akainu would always win because he could either evaporate the water he falls into or just levitate after the island is destroyed, Old Beard shouldn’t have the stamina to carry which is his biggest downfall.


Anyone who thinks 3 top tiers can be stomped is brained dead, not even Garp on the other side would change this into a stomp, this is top tiers we are talking about not high tiers.


And people really even using Oda wanting to make Bb strong enough to take all 3 Admirals... Oda has a lot of ideas he threw in the bin like having ZORO be on Buggy’s crew, this sort of tactics aren’t useable in the battle dome... come on at least think for a second or read the rules.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 22, 2019)

I still want to give the edge to admirals


----------



## oiety (Dec 22, 2019)

Pirate King>Yonko~Fleet Admiral>Admiral

Golden Oldies take it. 

Akainu after whatever Haki boost he got from throwing down with Whitebeard during MF and Aokiji for 10 days is definitely closer, I'd imagine (and Aokiji could be too, or he could be lower, not sure how much that lost-leg is impacting him, he hasn't exactly had a decade to get used to it like Shanks and his arm), but if you just mean start of Marineford C3 then they get beat, yeah.


----------



## Steven (Dec 22, 2019)

41 vs 12 not bad


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2019)

oiety said:


> Pirate King>Yonko~Fleet Admiral>Admiral


That's not true. Roger wasn't>Rocks. Roger wasn't>Garp, Roger wasn't>Sengoku (at least he himself said so). Same for PK Luffy. Even if PK Luffy will be>for example Teach or Akainu,he will be only by tiny bit. At least he won't have enough strength to fight anyone after that fight.


----------



## oiety (Dec 22, 2019)

Corax said:


> That's not true. Roger wasn't>Rocks. Roger wasn't>Garp, Roger wasn't>Sengoku (at least he himself said so). Same for PK Luffy. Even if PK Luffy will be>for example Teach or Akainu,he will be only by tiny bit. At least he won't have enough strength to fight anyone after that fight.



Was Rocks a Yonko?

Here's a clearer picture.

Gol D. Roger~Primebeard~Prime Garp>=Prime Sengoku>Current Yonko~Current Akainu>Current Admirals


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2019)

oiety said:


> Was Rocks a Yonko?
> 
> Here's a clearer picture.
> 
> Gol D. Roger~Primebeard~Prime Garp>=Prime Sengoku>Current Yonko~Current Akainu>Current Admirals


Rocks wasn't a yonko but was equivalent of his era. Same as Garp and Sengoku were his marine rivals. Rocks was Roger's EOS Teach, Garp and Sengoku were his marine rivals. WB also was a rival but more in a friendly way (not like Shiki or Rocks).


----------



## oiety (Dec 22, 2019)

Corax said:


> Rocks wasn't a yonko but was equivalent of his era. Same as Garp and Sengoku were his marine rivals. Rocks was Roger's EOS Teach, Garp and Sengoku were his marine rivals. WB also was a rival but more in a friendly way (not like Shiki or Rocks).



Hence the inclusion of "current" to clear it up. Until anything else happens though, I'm sticking with that.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 22, 2019)

oiety said:


> Pirate King>Yonko~Fleet Admiral>Admiral
> 
> Golden Oldies take it.
> 
> Akainu after whatever Haki boost he got from throwing down with Whitebeard during MF and Aokiji for 10 days is definitely closer, I'd imagine (and Aokiji could be too, or he could be lower, not sure how much that lost-leg is impacting him, he hasn't exactly had a decade to get used to it like Shanks and his arm), but if you just mean start of Marineford C3 then they get beat, yeah.



More like PK=>Yonko=>Fleet Admiral>>Akainu=>Kuzan>>other Admirals

But yeah, I don't see those three getting past his quakes. Breaks down their attacks and their logia forms, then closes in and takes them out in maybe 5 hits at most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oiety (Dec 22, 2019)

CaptainCommander said:


> Fleet Admiral>>Akainu


So Sengoku?

Rest is obviously a difference of opinion, but I don't know what else you mean here.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 22, 2019)

oiety said:


> So Sengoku?
> 
> Rest is obviously a difference of opinion, but I don't know what else you mean here.



Lol admiral wank loves to hate on the Budda.


----------



## oiety (Dec 22, 2019)

CaptainCommander said:


> Lol admiral wank loves to hate on the Budda.



What? I'm asking you when you say Fleet Admiral>>Akainu, do you just mean Sengoku, because Akainu is also a fleet admiral?


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 22, 2019)

Akainu was passed up for FA when Sengoku was late 60's to 70s. Even near 80 Kong wanted him to continue instead of retire. Obviously I mean SenGoku was a stronger FA stronger because he was a stronger FA. Just as Akainu is obviously stronger than most Admirals.


----------



## trance (Dec 22, 2019)

admirals high/extreme diff


----------



## oiety (Dec 22, 2019)

CaptainCommander said:


> Akainu was passed up for FA when Sengoku was late 60's to 70s. Even near 80 Kong wanted him to continue instead of retire. Obviously I mean SenGoku was a stronger FA stronger because he was a stronger FA. Just as Akainu is obviously stronger than most Admirals.



Thank you for answering the question. Didn't really need the excess, but to each their own.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2019)

TheOmega said:


> If a Healthy Yonko can beat 2 Admirals then Primebeard should definitely be able to do more than that and beat 3


1 yonko can't beat 2 admirals whoever he may be


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> 1 yonko can't beat 2 admirals whoever he may be


Precisely. 

There's no point in mentioning them in the same breath if one side eclipses the other vastly. Chinjao who has encountered Prime Garp, knows of Prime Ray, Prime WB, etc, puts them together.

*Spoiler*: __ 










He puts them in the same breath.


The MC of the manga himself puts them as equal obstacles on his way to reaching his dream




If one group eclipsed the other vastly, there is no point in mentioning them together. If Yonko>>Admirals, beating one Yonko would henceforth mean that you can beat any Admiral already. If Admirals>>Yonko, beating one Admiral would thus mean that you can beat any Yonko already.


Individual matchups can of course be swayed in any direction, due to a multitude of factors. That's up for discussion. Yonko ≈ Admirals is a given by now.



I don't know where Yonko fans get this 1 Yonko=2 Admirals, if we wanna go down that road, 1 Admiral offered himself to stop 2 Yonko


----------



## Sabco (Dec 22, 2019)

Admirals win this


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Precisely.
> 
> There's no point in mentioning them in the same breath if one side eclipses the other vastly. Chinjao who has encountered Prime Garp, knows of Prime Ray, Prime WB, etc, puts them together.
> 
> ...


Your conflating all Admirals and All Yonko; that’s the problem. Admirals are as strong as some Yonko, but weaker then others. Could an Admiral check Big Mom; probably. Maybe even Shanks and clearly early on Teach (don’t know about present Teach)

WB and Roger are next level shit though.  Sengoku amassed Warlords, 3 Admirals, Garp, and himself; and still believed they all combined could loose to Old/Sick WB. Even if you want to say he underestimated how weak WB had become that still means WB not at his best could beat 5 Admirals and Warlords simply due to the hax of his fruit. That’s beyond anything any Admiral has; and it makes sense he has the title of WSM / WSP.

Kaidou May also be up there as well with WSC hype. We don’t know. But Roger was taking on WB Prime while Sick and not at his best himself and Rocks too on Roger Prime. These guys are >>> Modern Admirals

There is a reason none of the admirals have any world strongest titles


----------



## Steven (Dec 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Precisely.
> 
> There's no point in mentioning them in the same breath if one side eclipses the other vastly. Chinjao who has encountered Prime Garp, knows of Prime Ray, Prime WB, etc, puts them together.
> 
> ...


Look at the pool


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 22, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Your conflating all Admirals and All Yonko; that’s the problem. Admirals are as strong as some Yonko, but weaker then others. Could an Admiral check Big Mom; probably. Maybe even Shanks and clearly early on Teach (don’t know about present Teach)


I am quite certain you've misunderstood my post brah. I am talking about the Admirals and Yonko, not about Roger and WB.

WB was constantly portrayed above the other Yonko

*Spoiler*: __ 










So WB's feats and hype don't transfer to other Yonko.





Turrin said:


> Sengoku amassed Warlords, 3 Admirals, Garp, and himself; and still believed they all combined could loose to Old/Sick WB.


I'll explain this as well.

The plan was for the warlords to fight the WBP. The Warlords were located at the front ready to engage the WBP. They were going to be the force attacking them.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Doflamingo even hyped up the war as such.


Admirals were tasked with protecting the execution platform.

*Spoiler*: __ 








The plan was for the Admirals to guard the platform while the Warlords engage the WBP in battle. Of course that changed since the Warlords were dicking around.

Akainu even comments on it.



The Navy gathered all of them to ensure a clear victory with the fewest possible losses, and the least damage possible. They didn't need all of them, and we even saw that they were restricted due to home turf, and due to the warlords not caring about it. Later factors, such as the Impel Down prisoners joining, influenced it as well. All in all, the preparations from the Navy were excessive, as any organization on its home turf would do, to cut back on the losses and secure a victory.


The Admirals were restricted due to the battle taking place in MF, aka their home turf. Akainu was trying to preserve the island and the town.
He mentions it twice.

*Spoiler*: __ 








This is what happens when unrestricted Admirals can fight fully.


All the Admirals were fighting WB perfectly fine.
Akainu melted half of his face even though he was attacked from behind with a surprise attack.


and yet he could still continue, as evident here and explained


The first thing Akainu did was build a tunnel underground to avoid unnecessary battles, and went right back to chasing Ruffy. Whitebeard was literally not even the second thing on Akainu's mind. He was an annoyance just like everyone else, keeping him from getting to Ruffy. Wb himself and Akainu stated MF is WB's place of death. Akainu didn't have WB on his mind, he was busy trying to exterminate the two future threats, Ruffy and Ace.

Akainu's sole focus was on getting rid of the threats of the future, WB was just an annoyance, like anyone else, in his way to Ruffy and Ace.




Aokiji morphed around WB's attack, and was preparing an attack from close distance that had to be stopped by Jozu.


WB tried to prevent Kizaru from attacking Ruffy, with Kizaru not even knowing WB was there, and yet WB did nothing to Kizaru. Kizaru then pinned his bisento down, using one leg, and shot a hole in WB.

None of them had a problem with WB in duels.

The thing WB could have done was to try and sink the island, but even so the Admirals already stopped one attempt

And almost all marines, Admirals included, know Geppo and Soru, so even sinking the island would be useless and just put WB's crew in danger.


WB is not beating six top tiers lol.





Turrin said:


> Kaidou May also be up there as well with WSC hype.


Unlikely. Kaido only possesses the supposed WSC title, his actual title is King of the beasts.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Everytime the WSC is brought up it's always with people say, it is said, often called, etc






Turrin said:


> These guys are >>> Modern Admirals


That's an exaggeration. Sure, they probably do beat them, but it's not a low/mid diff.

But I am talking about regular Yonko, not WB or Roger. @Flame's post, that I quoted, was directed at the statement of 1 yonko=2 admirals, to which I added some statements.






Acno said:


> Look at the pool



I am talking about Yonko and Admirals, not Roger/WB and the Admirals.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am quite certain you've misunderstood my post brah. I am talking about the Admirals and Yonko, not about Roger and WB.
> 
> WB was constantly portrayed above the other Yonko
> 
> ...


You don’t seem to understand Sengoku credits their potential loss solely to the Gura Fruits world ending power. Meaning Warlords, 3 Admirals, Garp, and Sengoku all using their CoA may not be enough to stop WB full power Gura attack. That’s just how strong WB is when going full tilt. On the other hand Roger while Sick was able to stop this and check WB; this means Roger in his Prime ether has some Uber hax that allows him to defend Planetary threat level attacks or is Planetary (possibly planetary plus himself). 

Ether way 3 Admirals can’t stop WB attack; so they all die if he gets serious. And if Roger can stop that attack at the very worst all 3 Admirals can’t do anything to him as their offense is far less then WB; which Roger can stop.

Kaidou as I said is unknown; but if he can only be damaged by special means and can survive WB offense then he too falls into that category where 3 Admirals can’t do shit to him


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 22, 2019)

Turrin said:


> You don’t seem to understand Sengoku credits their potential loss solely to the Gura Fruits world ending power. Meaning Warlords, 3 Admirals, Garp, and Sengoku all using their CoA may not be enough to stop WB full power Gura attack. That’s just how strong WB is when going full tilt. On the other hand Roger while Sick was able to stop this and check WB; this means Roger in his Prime ether has some Uber hax that allows him to defend Planetary threat level attacks or is Planetary (possibly planetary plus himself).
> 
> Ether way 3 Admirals can’t stop WB attack; so they all die if he gets serious. And if Roger can stop that attack at the very worst all 3 Admirals can’t do anything to him as their offense is far less then WB; which Roger can stop.
> 
> Kaidou as I said is unknown; but if he can only be damaged by special means and can survive WB offense then he too falls into that category where 3 Admirals can’t do shit to him



Aokiji showed at the start of the war that whitebeards big aoe attacks aint doing shit. He just freezes the ocean. So sure Whitebeard can sink a entire island if he wants doesnt do him any good.  Long range attacks also dont do jack as they are logias as shown when WB tried to quake aokiji.

So now we are left with CQC. A full powered Quake to the head from Prime Whitebeard can probably one shot a admiral. Like wise a Laser to the head, ice time, or a meigou to the head would also kill WB. So WBs one shot material is not saying much as the admirals have the same potential.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 22, 2019)

Turrin said:


> You don’t seem to understand Sengoku credits their potential loss solely to the Gura Fruits world ending power.


Brah, you don't understand obvious hyperboles. But let's check your train of thoughts.

Akainu casually matched WB's gura attack


An enraged WB after losing his son in front of his eyes uses his quake punch to strike Akainu from behind. Akainu endures it, and gets up immediately.

So going by your logic, Akainu has planet level+ durability, and planet level dc/ap.


However, the man that rivaled Akainu for 10 days straight, with Akainu barely winning

*Spoiler*: __ 









bleeds from a shoulder tap

How come?



Turrin said:


> Kaidou as I said is unknown; but if he can only be damaged by special means and can survive WB offense then he too falls into that category where 3 Admirals can’t do shit to him


Kaido got scarred by Oden. Is Oden planetary level+ as well? Absolutely no.


The rest of your post is built on a faulty premise. There are obvious hyperboles my dude.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 22, 2019)

I thought for a second I'm in Yonko Vs Admirals thread lol


PK's win this mid diff. Admirals having a hard time stopping old WB in MF arc when even all of the advantage are on their side now that this is prime WB who clearly have Coo, Coa Coc and the Pirate King himself. It's GG.

Old sick injured WB put Akainu down in two hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 23, 2019)

Don King said:


> I thought for a second I'm in Yonko Vs Admirals thread lol
> 
> 
> PK's win this mid diff. Admirals having a hard time stopping old WB in MF arc when even all of the advantage are on their side now that this is prime WB who clearly have Coo, Coa Coc and the Pirate King himself. It's GG.
> ...


Old WB suffered far worse injuries in their exchange. He was mortlally wounded (lost half of his head),while Akainu only moderately (had enough juice to fight all commanders,seriously wound  Luffy,Jinbei and Ivankov). PK only has an edge because PK is Luffy's EOS benchmark,this is all.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 23, 2019)

Corax said:


> Old WB suffered far worse injuries in their exchange. He was mortlally wounded (lost half of his head),while Akainu only moderately (had enough juice to fight all commanders,seriously wound  Luffy,Jinbei and Ivankov). PK only has an edge because PK is Luffy's EOS benchmark,this is all.


Yeah, cause he's fighting everyone and with all that injury he still manages to put down Akainu.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2019)

'Akainu was defeated/put down' is a meme


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge 

1. Your using how WB performed when near death as representative of his full power; which is incorrect. WB never used anywhere close to his full power against Akainu in that clash; he didn’t even use awakening or any kind of names ability just a casual attack while at his weakest in the entire war. In-fact a healthier WB user a stronger attack at the beginning of the war that took all 3 Admirals using advance CoA to block it. However even that wasn’t awakening or anything special / named.

2. As I said we don’t know how Kaidou invincibility works. If it’s something where only go extreme CoA can get past and Oden just so happened to have that or their is some weakness Oden found out about. Or Oden could be just that Godly. We don’t know the answer to that so it’s impossible to say. But if Kaidou couldn’t be killed by WB full power then Admirals aren’t doing shit to him; unless they can exploit a weakness


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Aokiji showed at the start of the war that whitebeards big aoe attacks aint doing shit. He just freezes the ocean. So sure Whitebeard can sink a entire island if he wants doesnt do him any good.  Long range attacks also dont do jack as they are logias as shown when WB tried to quake aokiji.
> 
> So now we are left with CQC. A full powered Quake to the head from Prime Whitebeard can probably one shot a admiral. Like wise a Laser to the head, ice time, or a meigou to the head would also kill WB. So WBs one shot material is not saying much as the admirals have the same potential.


WB wasn’t using his full power he didn’t awaken or anything


----------



## Flame (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> WB wasn’t using his full power he didn’t awaken or anything


Same can be said about the admirals. Not to mention their goal was to protect the island, they obviously couldn't go all out. Last time we saw them go all out it affected a whole island permanently.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> WB wasn’t using his full power he didn’t awaken or anything



Again a attack power boost is irrelevant.

Old whitebeard can arguably one shot a admiral. So prime whitebeard using awakening and one shoting a admiral isnt a big difference. Not one that really matters anyway.

Of course prime beard also has higher base stats so that will help of course, but is that going to make up the difference of being outnumbered i doubt it. Whitebeard goes in for the kill and explodes Akainus head with a quake as he is doing that aokiji restricts his movements with his ice and kizaru pops a laser in his head. I really dont see how WB would be able to stop that. Hes fast but he aint that fast.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> Same can be said about the admirals. Not to mention their goal was to protect the island, they obviously couldn't go all out. Last time we saw them go all out it affected a whole island permanently.


Sure but their full power has been shown to maybe be island level (or even half island level) at Punk Hazard; while WB full power is world ending; that’s the difference and why WB is much stronger until one or more of the Admirals show anything beyond Island level



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Again a attack power boost is irrelevant.
> 
> Old whitebeard can arguably one shot a admiral. So prime whitebeard using awakening and one shoting a admiral isnt a big difference. Not one that really matters anyway.
> 
> Of course prime beard also has higher base stats so that will help of course, but is that going to make up the difference of being outnumbered i doubt it. Whitebeard goes in for the kill and explodes Akainus head with a quake as he is doing that aokiji restricts his movements with his ice and kizaru pops a laser in his head. I really dont see how WB would be able to stop that. Hes fast but he aint that fast.


Huh; how does it not matter; if WB attack power was higher. Higher attack power would mean the Admirals would t have been able to stop Wb attack together. Higher attack power means Akainu wouldn’t have been able to block his attack with a kick. Higher attack power would mean Akainu would be dead when hit by his first attack; and not have a chance to take off half his face. And so on.

—-
And it wouldn’t go that way WB would simply use Gura world ending awakening and throw a quake at the three admirals at the same time they couldn’t block and all 3 would get decimated


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2019)

the tank Akainu will take a good ass time to KO/kill even for a PK-tier and he will deal good damage in return too

meanwhile Aokiji + Kizaru gang up on the second one


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Huh; how does it not matter; if WB attack power was higher. Higher attack power would mean the Admirals would t have been able to stop Wb attack together. Higher attack power means Akainu wouldn’t have been able to block his attack with a kick. Higher attack power would mean Akainu would be dead when hit by his first attack; and not have a chance to take off half his face. And so on.
> 
> —-
> And it wouldn’t go that way WB would simply use Gura world ending awakening and throw a quake at the three admirals at the same time they couldn’t block and all 3 would get decimated



That matters in the context of Marineford not beating the admirals. They dont need to stop Whitebeards attack head on they just need to dodge. The reason they stopped whitebeards attacks in marineford was because they were trying to protect the island. 

What is this world ending awakening suppose to do to logias? Whitebeard has to infuse his Bisento or fist with haki in order to hurt the Admirals. He can't infuse his Aoe attacks with haki that was shown in marineford when he quakes Aokiji and did shit to him.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> That matters in the context of Marineford not beating the admirals. They dont need to stop Whitebeards attack head on they just need to dodge. The reason they stopped whitebeards attacks in marineford was because they were trying to protect the island.
> 
> What is this world ending awakening suppose to do to logias? Whitebeard has to infuse his Bisento or fist with haki in order to hurt the Admirals. He can't infuse his Aoe attacks with haki that was shown in marineford when he quakes Aokiji and did shit to him.


Let’s be real here the Admirals could t reliably evade the attacks of Sick / Old WB. They aren’t reliably evading the attacks of Prime WB. So they are going to quickly be put in a position where they have to defend his attacks which they haven’t shown the ability to do.


----------



## Beast (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> which they haven’t shown the ability to do.


You’ve destroyed your own point of this planet busting WB lol.


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 23, 2019)

Primebeard hits harder, faster, has better Haki capabilities doesn't stand still having heart attacks and has the reflexes to to actually dodge attacks... ya'll tellin me an Admiral OR 2 can stop this guy? BUGGIN SON

Primebeard is slingin off Guras and disrupting all the elemental fuckery and then he's haki slappin the shit outta anything left.

Old Whitebeard had enough stamina to keep fighting. Ya'll think Primebeard is gonna get tired or something?

He's gonna massacre all 3 Admirals by his damn self. And if he's doin that then you better recognize that Roger's capable of at LEAST doin that much as well

Admiral wankers like to selectively ignore all the nerfs that occurred to WB but anyone with an objective mind is gonna be able to recognize that the Yonko themselves are >> The Admirals.

PK >Yonko >> Admirals
So PK>>>Admirals

Simple MATHS

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> PRIME WB and Roger Cleans them with high-extreme diff!
> 
> 
> Yes because we did not just see high tier Luffy use range attacks with advance COA!
> ...



Never said White-beard can't use Advance COA. 

I said he can't infuse his air quakes with haki which is shown to be the case in the manga.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Let’s be real here the Admirals *could t reliably evade the attacks of Sick / Old WB. *



Based on what? WB did jack shit to the Admirals in Marineford, until WB sneak attacked Akainu while he was trying to kill Luffy with Marco/Vista attacking him.



> They aren’t reliably evading the attacks of Prime WB. So they are going to quickly be put in a position where they have to defend his attacks which they haven’t shown the ability to do.



They just need to fight him long enough for the second admiral to either kill him or for the second admiral fighting roger to kill him. Then all 3 of them jump Roger and or WB(whichever one is left).

Now i agree a argument can be made for Roger and WB winning this fight for sure. White-beards not soloing shit though. All three admirals have one shot abilitys, and the moment Whitebeard trys to go in for the kill the other two will fuck his shit up.

Imagine 3 Kakashis vs EMS Sasuke. Sasuke can fuck up one kakakshi for sure and fairly quickly, but one of the other two are going to snipe his ass with Kamui in the process. Not sure where you rate kakashi in comparison to Sasuke but im sure you get my point. Whitebeards going to have to take out the Admirals one at a time and that leaves him open to get sniped by the other 2.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Based on what? WB did jack shit to the Admirals in Marineford, until WB sneak attacked Akainu while he was trying to kill Luffy with Marco/Vista attacking him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the fact that they couldn’t reliably evade his hits. Both Aokiji and Akainu get hit by WB 

Problem is WB has AoE moves that can’t hit all the Admirals at once. And even if you don’t grant him the ability to imbue his AoE Quakes with Haki, which seems highly unlikely as we see other much weaker characters imbue their DF abilities with Haki. They are still going to be so powerful they blow the Admirals away and give WB an opening to hit an Admiral with his Bisento attacks. 

Also the fact of the matter is even Old Sick WB took multiple hits from Admirals and kept fighting (on top of many other wounds). So the idea that Prime WB dies to attacks from the other 2 Admirals as he finishes off one; is simply not true. Even if he took a direct hit from other admirals he likely would still keep going and turn around one-shorting another one and then the other one. So at best I could see him winning extreme diff


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Based on the fact that they couldn’t reliably evade his hits. Both Aokiji and Akainu get hit by WB



When did WB hit Aokiji? If you are talking about when he quaked him Aokiji made no attempt to dodge as he knew it woulden't do anything which it didnt he then preceded to freeze his ship in place. Aokiji actually in fact jumped right in front of whitebeards face dodged his bisento stab freezing his bisento in place and forcing Jozu to run in blind side him to help WB out.

Akainu was only hit from WB via sneak attack and sacrificing 1/3 of his head to counter attack Akainu.



> Problem is WB has AoE moves that can’t hit all the Admirals at once. And even if you don’t grant him the ability to imbue his AoE Quakes with Haki, which seems highly unlikely as we see other much weaker characters imbue their DF abilities with Haki. They are still going to be so powerful they blow the Admirals away and give WB an opening to hit an Admiral with his Bisento attacks.



It was shown in the manga that he can't do it so he cant. Not all devil fruit ability's can be imbued with Haki, Fujitoras gravity attack for example went right through sabo. If he blows the admirals away with a massive quake how exactly is he going to stab them with a Bisento?



> Also the fact of the matter is even Old Sick WB took multiple hits from Admirals and kept fighting (on top of many other wounds). So the idea that Prime WB dies to attacks from the other 2 Admirals as he finishes off one; is simply not true. Even if he took a direct hit from other admirals he likely would still keep going and turn around one-shorting another one and then the other one. So at best I could see him winning extreme diff



That depends on where they hit him.

WB took 3 attacks from the admirals. One laser in the chest from Kizaru. One magma fist in the chest from akainu, and a meigou to the side of the head. So yes i am not suggesting a glancing blow from one of the admirals is going to insta kill WB, but if WB is occupied by fighting one admiral that makes it a lot easier for kizaru to aim for the head instead of WBs much easier to hit giant torso or for Akainu to hit him directly in the head with Meigou instead of WB dodging it partially like he did in Marineford. In a fair 1v1 that would never happen, in a 2v1 its a lot easier to do, and in a 3v1 its very easy to do.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2019)

TheOmega said:


> Primebeard hits harder, faster, has better Haki capabilities doesn't stand still having heart attacks and has the reflexes to to actually dodge attacks... ya'll tellin me an Admiral OR 2 can stop this guy? BUGGIN SON
> 
> Primebeard is slingin off Guras and disrupting all the elemental fuckery and then he's haki slappin the shit outta anything left.
> 
> ...


this post gave me cancer


----------



## Saitama (Dec 23, 2019)

Scenario 1: Admirals win high extreme diff.

Scenario 2: Weakest character that will let Roger and WB win is Marco.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> The manga did not use Advance COA with his quake for now!



I doubt that changes anything but thats for oda to decide not me


----------



## Ren. (Dec 23, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I doubt that changes anything but thats for oda to decide not me


I doubt he will not let WB use it as others can do it see Katakuri.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> WB took 3 attacks from the admirals. One laser in the chest from Kizaru. One magma fist in the chest from akainu, and a meigou to the side of the head.



All that can be avoided or blocked with Advance COA!



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> but if WB is occupied by fighting one admiral that makes it a lot easier for kizaru to aim for the head instead of WBs much easier to hit giant torso or for Akainu to hit him directly in the head with Meigou instead of WB dodging it partially like he did in Marineford.


In MF they were gaging on him all the Marines + Admirals and he could not use COA to defend himself, proof is that random marines wounded him.

Kizaru was matched by an Old Ray, Prime WB or Roger will fuck him up, he has yet to outspeed or critical damage any of that level.


WB would have defence and better offence all over the MF  WB, He mid diffs the scrub so 1 Prime WB can tango with 2 old WB.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Based on what? WB did jack shit to the Admirals in Marineford, until WB sneak attacked Akainu while he was trying to kill Luffy with Marco/Vista attacking him.


So the superior Admirals with Advance COA and FS can't take 2 hits from that weak of a WB?
In contrast to him getting free shots of a no COA nonlogia WB that was having cardiac arrest!

The point of that was, if WB gets two shot on the most durable Admiral that is not called Garp, it is almost game over, now imagine that there would have been a 3rd attack with the bisento so not a blunt attack but a piercing full Gura full advance COA  on the chest area of Akainu! 

Yes, we would have had Aokji as FA.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> I doubt he will not let WB use it as others can do it see Katakuri.



Im refering to advance coa being able to allow wb air quakes to be haki infused. 

Of course WB is a haki master he can use advanced coa. 




> All that can be avoided or blocked with Advance COA!



Sure from 1 admiral two no way in hell. 



> In MF they were gaging on him all the Marines + Admirals and he could not use COA to defend himself, proof is that random marines wounded him.



This is true. 



> Kizaru was matched by an Old Ray, Prime WB or Roger will fuck him up, he has yet to outspeed or critical damage any of that level.



Yes 1v1 Prime WB and Roger would fuck kizaru up. We aint talking about a 1v1 though.




> WB would have defence and better offence all over the MF  WB, He mid diffs the scrub so 1 Prime WB can tango with 2 old WB.



If by tango you mean get his ass kicked sure Prime WB can tango with two old wbs.




> So the superior Admirals with Advance COA and FS can't take 2 hits from that weak of a WB?



Are you under the impression that the Gura Gura  is not the most powerful devil fruit? Cause it is. 

Yes a Admiral isnt taking direct hits from the quake fruit. Like wise though like Akainu showed he can also potentially one shot WB if he lands a direct hit to his head. 



> The point of that was, if WB gets two shot on the most durable Admiral that is not called Garp, it is almost game over, now imagine that there would have been a 3rd attack with the bisento so not a blunt attack but a piercing full Gura full advance COA  on the chest area of Akainu!
> 
> Yes, we would have had Aokji as FA.



I agree and as i stated earlier Prime WB can one shot the admirals. The admirals can like wise do massive damage to WB to.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> 1. Your using how WB performed when near death as representative of his full power; which is incorrect.


WB was enraged due to the death of his son, he hit Akainu from the back, with a surprise shot. This man murdered his son in front of his eyes, and you wanna tell me WB was going easy on him. 


Turrin said:


> However even that wasn’t awakening or anything special / named.


WB does not have any named attacks, nor do we know what his awakening is, this point is useless. 

WB is not planetary, that's just some hype and a hyperbole. 




We went through with the Kaido part. 


Turrin said:


> 2. As I said we don’t know how Kaidou invincibility works. If it’s something where only go extreme CoA can get past and Oden just so happened to have that or their is some weakness Oden found out about. Or Oden could be just that Godly. We don’t know the answer to that so it’s impossible to say. But if Kaidou couldn’t be killed by WB full power then Admirals aren’t doing shit to him; unless they can exploit a weakness


Leaving a scar on Kaido and beating him are not mutually needed. Otherwise Kaido would have at least 7 scars on him.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 23, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Im refering to advance coa being able to allow wb air quakes to be haki infused.


I was talking about Katakuri's range attacks having COA on them, same concept or that Luffy can use rage attacks with COA or that even Zoro could do it in PH!


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Sure from 1 admiral two no way in hell.


Those 3 are facing 2 PK level opponents, there is not a 2 vs 1 there is 2 vs 3, quite different. They can use back to back and overwhelm them!


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yes 1v1 Prime WB and Roger would fuck kizaru up. We aint talking about a 1v1 though.


So one postpones 2 Admirals with let's say awakening of Gura that can sink islands and Roger can just fuck Kizaru going all out from the start!

Old Ray could match Kizaru, Prime Roger fucks him up 1vs1 and WB has shown resilience even without COA against 3 Admirals without good COO in MF.

Then the other 2 are fucked up!

This is a basic strategy, isolate the weaker or less resilient by going all out!
WB showed it in MF but that WB was weak compared to them


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If by tango you mean get his ass kicked sure Prime WB can tango with two old wbs.


Not possible, Prime WB has better stats overall, the old WBers are going to have a heart attack and WB is not Akainu he will one shot with his max damage.


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Akainu showed he can also potentially one shot WB if he lands a direct hit to his head.


And yet he was dodged by a WB that could not use COO or COA and WB tanked an attack to the chest similar to how hard is to kill a bear because of its has a large body.


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The admirals can likewise do massive damage to WB to.


Yes but WB has the durability without COA to withstand and has the crowd control of continental range so they are not evading shit when he decimates their standing.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> and you wanna tell me WB was going easy on him.


He was using all that he had in that moment aka dead state.
If you believe that in that moment WB was even 30% of his maximum then we disagree.
He could not use COA to defend so doubt he could use max advance COA , he could not use COO so doubt he would be countered that easy by Akainu, he was impaled, fisted and so on, lost a lot of blood and was 30m from dead state.

Also if he could do that with his fist, then that first attack with his bisento would have been a killing one shot.

So yea using that as max is not going to prove anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When did WB hit Aokiji? If you are talking about when he quaked him Aokiji made no attempt to dodge as he knew it woulden't do anything which it didnt he then preceded to freeze his ship in place. Aokiji actually in fact jumped right in front of whitebeards face dodged his bisento stab freezing his bisento in place and forcing Jozu to run in blind side him to help WB out.
> 
> Akainu was only hit from WB via sneak attack and sacrificing 1/3 of his head to counter attack Akainu.
> 
> ...


1. Aokiji got hit by the quake and remakes he messed up; so yes that’s what I’m talking about. And stating Aokiji evaded on of his attacks is irrelevant to my point that he can’t consistently evade them from an old/sick WB, so the chances of him evading them consistently from Prime-WB are non-existent  

2. It was never shown in the manga he can’t do it; he just didn’t do it; and even if he couldn’t due it while Old and Sick; doesn’t mean he couldn’t do it in his Prime. This is a skill Katakuri is capable off the idea that Prime WB can’t do it is unlikely; but if you want to hide behind feats only that’s fine.

3. Old / Sick WB literally took a hit to the head from Akainu and kept coming; after already taking countless other injuries. Even if WB suffers a similar injury form one of the Admirals while one-shorting another one; in his Prime WB is going to keep coming and one-shot another.

This already making a generous assumption that he doesn’t just blow back the other Admirals with Quakes or can’t block their attacks with improved CoA in his Prime.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> WB was enraged due to the death of his son, he hit Akainu from the back, with a surprise shot. This man murdered his son in front of his eyes, and you wanna tell me WB was going easy on him.
> 
> WB does not have any named attacks, nor do we know what his awakening is, this point is useless.
> 
> ...


1. No I’m going to tell you WB was Sick, Old, and Sustained hundreds of injuries by that point; he wasn’t anywhere close to his Prime condition. So how serious he was at that point is irrelevant to this conversation

2. Proof WB doesn’t have any names attacks. Proof his Awakening full power isn’t a planetary threat; otherwise I take Sengoku words over your  personal head-canon that he can’t be a planetary threat for no reason whatsoever 

3. I never said you need to beat Kaido by leaving a scar so I have no clue what your talking about. I’m saying their is a secret to Kaidou indestructible body and until we know what that is we can’t rate him. But if we find out he literally couldn’t be killed even by WB Max Power; the admirals aren’t doing shit to him; unless they happen to have a power that bypasses that durability


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 23, 2019)

*Current poll results for future reference*

*Pirate Kings*

71.4%

*Admirals*
)


@Amol Can you choose a location for this battle? Unlike the others, Roger wouldn't drown if knocked through a layer of ice into the sea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2019)

Turrin said:


> 1. Aokiji got hit by the quake and remakes he messed up; so yes that’s what I’m talking about. And stating Aokiji evaded on of his attacks is irrelevant to my point that he can’t consistently evade them from an old/sick WB, so the chances of him evading them consistently from Prime-WB are non-existent



Like i said before Aokiji made no attempt to dodge him. Which we know he can do as he easily dodged a point blank stab from WB. If he can avoid WB in CQC he can react to a long range quake. Of course goes without saying that none of the admirals can just lol dodge WB forever but they dont need to. 

This is also not a 1v1 situation. Hitting someone 1v1 is a lot easier then hitting someone 2v1 or 3v1. 



> 2. It was never shown in the manga he can’t do it; he just didn’t do it; and even if he couldn’t due it while Old and Sick; doesn’t mean he couldn’t do it in his Prime. This is a skill Katakuri is capable off the idea that Prime WB can’t do it is unlikely; but if you want to hide behind feats only that’s fine.



Katakuri infuses his mochi with haki which is a actual solid substance, no different then zoro coating haki on his swords. Whitebeards Air quakes or Fujis gravity are not a solid substance so it makes perfect sense as to why they didnt effect Aokiji/Sabo. 

Of course could be a case of oda not really thinking about those details when he made those two scenes no ones perfect.



> 3. Old / Sick WB literally took a hit to the head from Akainu and kept coming; after already taking countless other injuries. Even if WB suffers a similar injury form one of the Admirals while one-shorting another one; in his Prime WB is going to keep coming and one-shot another.



All True what you just said but i am arguing from the position that in a 2v1 the admirals wont be landing glancing blow but a direct hit. Aka Akainu takes whitebeards entire head off not a portion but yes as you said Prime WB can take even more damage then Old sick WB did. So if the admirals dont land direct attacks to his vitals he will do exactly what you said and bulldoze his way through the admirals. 

Same goes for Roger of course which is why i think it is possible for them to win this fight. 1v3 though aint they both get fucked up. 



> This already making a generous assumption that he doesn’t just blow back the other Admirals with Quakes or can’t block their attacks with improved CoA in his Prime.



Admirals are trained fighters you know this correct? They arent going to just stand there in a row and let whitebeard blast them around. All 3 of them can take to the skys anytime they want, and akainu can go underground. 

Can Prime Beard block there attacks of course. Can Prime Beard block a meigou to the back of the head while blocking lasers from kizaru. Yea im not going to give anyone that kind of feat without a fuck ton of suppport to back it up. Perhaps Kaidou could. WB/Roger nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 24, 2019)

Not sure why someone think that WB can one shot Akainu for example. Canon shows us that two hits (one of them was a headshot) only moderately damaged him. Akainu still had enough strength to beat and wound Jinbei,Ivankov and fight all commanders for a few pages and take down Curiel. Prime WB has exactly the same DF mastery as Old WB,even attack looked exactly the same as MF tilt. By any feats he cant't even two shot Akainu. He will need 4-6 to take him down.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 24, 2019)

People are going to lose their minds and start arguing that PK Luffy is weak ass compared to Roger when PK Luffy starts trading blow with Akainu.


----------



## Corax (Dec 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> People are going to lose their minds and start arguing that PK Luffy is weak ass compared to Roger when PK Luffy starts trading blow with Akainu.


Well far before this he will wreck Kaido,BM and PK candidate Teach. I would be surprised if even after this someone will try to downplay PK Luffy. PK Luffy should be one of the strongest chars ever (may be even 2nd strongest after FV).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> People are going to lose their minds and start arguing that PK Luffy is weak ass compared to Roger when PK Luffy starts trading blow with Akainu.


I will laugh when this will not happen or Sabo does this or Akainu is just warm-up for the final Opponent!

I mean Oda is stupid for some for making BB evolve from Jaya to Raftel and pofff  Akainu is above that, well Oda does not care for those PL and he does it for narration so there is not needed for that fight to do what have revenge on Akainu, Luffy does not kill!

Also, there is no parallel for Akainu, he is not Garp, nor Sengoku, he is just a mad dog that is respected by Sengoku, well not really,  he wanted Aokij, is respected by his Admirals, well no, Kizaru trolls him and Fuji does his thing a la Garp style, Gorosei put him as the FA because he can be used and well they don't really care about his ideology!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 24, 2019)

Corax said:


> Well far before this he will wreck Kaido,BM and PK candidate Teach.



Either Kaido or Meme. I don't think he will beat both of them.

IMO first he will beat Kaido in a team battle and then either Kizaru or Fujitora.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> I mean Oda is stupid for some for making BB evolve from Jaya to Raftel and pofff  Akainu is above that



I never said that Akainu would be above BB. 

Basically imo ,

PK Luffy ~ EoS BB ~ Akainu >= Luffy. 

It’s Luffy who will be inferior to BB during his fight against BB. Once he levels up to BB during their fight he will fight Akainu who will be his equal. 

This is how I see shit will happen.It’s OK if you disagree. I am not going to argue about this with you .


----------



## Steven (Dec 24, 2019)

Sabo will defeat Akainu.

That should be crystal clear at this point


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> I never said that Akainu would be above BB.
> 
> Basically imo ,
> 
> ...


PK Luffy > BB after he defeats him Period that is a solo fight, Akainu ~ Aokiji, Aokiji is working for current BB.

After BB there is no more solo fights and PK Luffy needs at least two top tiers to put him down or some schemes to nerf him!
There is no way any of the known top tiers to hold a candle to 2/3DF BB and the new PK with overdrive haki in all colours and maybe one unique flavour for him + Awakened DF!

Maybe IM with some kid of immortality or supper hax DF + supper rare Haki from a rare clan etc.

Luffy will not be inferior he will be hard-pressed because of the DF's, on the other hand, BB would shit on Akainu's magma with Gura alone, let alone using darkness on him + Gura.

I am not arguing, Oda made it so BB takes at least 2 DF to be Luffy's Final opponent, Akainu took 10 days to defeat Aokij so now both are extreme diff for BB and that makes sense to who, So BB is regular joe like anyone that has a logia now!

There would be no point if Akainu with inferior logia, BB's logia is the strongest + strongest Pharmacia + maybe a mythical Zoon to be extreme diffing Akainu because he is FA aka no one cares at that point when there are bigger fish up the latter.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 24, 2019)

Wankazuki is not an EOS Luffy Opponent. He will get high diffed by Sabo or worse, beat by Sanji

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> I will laugh when this will not happen or Sabo does this or Akainu is just warm-up for the final Opponent!



Most likely scenario. How many people actually think Akainu would be FV when his boss' boss' boss (Chain of command Akainu<Kong<Gorosei<Imu) Imu and BB are both far far more likely? I


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 24, 2019)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Most likely scenario. How many people actually think Akainu would be FV when his boss' boss' boss (Chain of command Akainu<Kong<Gorosei<Imu) Imu and BB are both far far more likely? I



People don't know how to read inbetween the lines.

This is a Shonen. The final boss is always an OLD evil or a prodigy/successor of the old evil.

That means either BB/Rox, Ym/some other Void Century thing

People dickride Akainu but all he is is a marine.

He's still under Kong, he's still under Gorosei and they're still under Ym.

Thinkin Akainu is gonna actually be final villain is like thinking Orochimaru is the final villain. You'll be in for a rude awakening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 24, 2019)

i dont think akainu is the final villain but please oda, give him his defeat at luffy's hands, not sabo's


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

Whether Akainu loses to Sabo or Luffy it ain’t happening till almost all the yonko get put down aka EoS times, Sabo and Luffy will be able to tango with Prime WB and Roger and even past that come EoS... so where is the knock at Akainu getting beat by Sabo like Sabo won’t be able to beat anyone and everyone not named Luffy and BB, if he makes it to EoS?

People are reaching, 1v1 even no one is stomping current Akainu or even Mid diff. Anything less then high diff is wank and noncanon.
3 things that need to be cleared up because I’m seeing again and again in this thread without any proof.

1. WB is a planet buster is noncanon.

2. Akainu isn’t the final villain, stupid case because there is only 3 people that have the drive for FV and Akainu is one of them.

3. Akainu was not 2 shot by WB.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> He was using all that he had in that moment aka dead state.


The discussion is about Gura only, so the rest of your post is irrelevant.





Turrin said:


> 1. No I’m going to tell you WB was Sick, Old, and Sustained hundreds of injuries by that point; he wasn’t anywhere close to his Prime condition. So how serious he was at that point is irrelevant to this conversation


WB being sick does not have any effect on the gura fruit.


Turrin said:


> 2. Proof WB doesn’t have any names attacks. Proof his Awakening full power isn’t a planetary threat; otherwise I take Sengoku words over your personal head-canon that he can’t be a planetary threat for no reason whatsoever


You are the one saying WB has named attacks after an entire arc of him fighting and not having a single named attack, so you need to provide proof for that, not me. You are taking a hyperbole too far man.





Turrin said:


> 3. I never said you need to beat Kaido by leaving a scar so I have no clue what your talking about. I’m saying their is a secret to Kaidou indestructible body and until we know what that is we can’t rate him. But if we find out he literally couldn’t be killed even by WB Max Power; the admirals aren’t doing shit to him; unless they happen to have a power that bypasses that durability


This is a shonen, Zoro uses swords on his enemies and yet all of them are alive after the encounter, so Kaido being alive after fighting WB is nothing special. Aokiji's ability bypasses durability, so there you go. Akainu's df packs one of the highest offensive powers in the verse. Kizaru possesses one of the most devastating df in the verse as well. Moreover, all of them have ON PANEL feats of haki that Ruffy implied was enough to damage Kaido.


Ruffy nothing that the same haki can help him against Kaido

*Spoiler*: __ 













I am wasting my time with this, you are dead set on WB being planetary based on a hyperbole.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2019)

Kong doesnt matter tbh and Gorosei are Imus bitches anyway
Akainu is also stronger than all of them
Imu himself isnt confirmed a fighter or not, maybe he will pilot an ancient weapon or some shit
Akainu doesnt have to be _literal_ FV, just the "evil" marine that gives Luffy an extreme-diff fight 1v1 in the final war (especially if Imu isnt a fighter)

Teach is the vilain from the pirates side, marines/WG are separate
also Raftel arc HAS to come before the Final War (because finding OP triggers the FW) and if Teach is dealt with in the Raftel arc ... but its also possible he will survive Raftel arc and also participate in the FW, maybe even teaming up with Luffy ?


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

BB is getting beat at Raftel or before it, any pirate that might be challenging Luffy will take place before Luffy is PK, whether it’s Law, Kidd, Bb or another random pirate that fights for the title of PK against luffy then the Final war against the WG/ Marines happens at the end. 

Akainu being under Kong and Gorosei is not a point to make at all, Garp was a VA who took orders from Admirals, FA, Gorosei and CDs but I’ve never seen anyone use that against him as to why he couldn’t possibly match Roger... well he did of course, so that definitely isn’t a point to reference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The discussion is about Gura only, so the rest of your post is irrelevant.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> The discussion is about Gura only, so the rest of your post is irrelevant.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> WB being sick does not have any effect on the gura fruit.


That will be correct if Gura damage at  max strength is the same as 30% of strength and that is incorrect!


MasterBeast said:


> Whether Akainu loses to Sabo or Luffy it ain’t happening till almost all the yonko get put down aka EoS times, Sabo and Luffy will be able to tango with Prime WB and Roger and even past that come EoS... so where is the knock at Akainu getting beat by Sabo like Sabo won’t be able to beat anyone and everyone not named Luffy and BB, if he makes it to EoS?


Sabo defeating  Akainu now makes him PK level because he defeats him  at EOS …

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Sabo defeating  Akainu now makes him PK level because he defeats him  at EOS …


what? 
Sabo has the potential to be PK tier like his brothers Ace and Luffy, you want to tell me differently?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> what?
> Sabo has the potential to be PK tier like his brothers Ace and Luffy, you want to tell me differently?


 And you logic is, Akainu is PK level because he is  at the end of the story, yet there are other that rule over him and we already had 2 new Admirals so a PK level enemy is possible after Akainu is used as a stepping stone for Sabo or Luffy.

Well Kaido is getting defeated now and WB was first and they were not because they were the weakest.
OP is not that linear.
BB is possible weakest now but  he will be last to be defeated because he has the chance and methods to grow.
Akainu already is close to another Admiral and has no exponential mean to increase his strength to go from 10 days Aokji to extreme diff vs PK Luffy.Garp was PK level because as WB they were fighting Roger all the time so they increased their strength, AKainu was doing pencil pushing for the past 2 years, he is stuck at a desk job and that was the reasons Garp refused the Admiral position

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> And you logic is, Akainu is PK level because he is  at the end of the story, *yet there are other that rule over him* and we already had 2 new Admirals so a PK level enemy is possible after Akainu is used as a stepping stone for Sabo or Luffy.


This was already refuted by MasterBeast.



MasterBeast said:


> Akainu being under Kong and Gorosei is not a point to make at all, Garp was a VA who took orders from Admirals, FA, Gorosei and CDs but I’ve never seen anyone use that against him as to why he couldn’t possibly match Roger... well he did of course, so that definitely isn’t a point to reference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> This was already refuted by MasterBeast.


That is your opinion!
And a fallacy from both!

How is Garp a D,  a parallel to Luffy in behavior and aspect a refute to my claim?
If you had Sengoku in the same position I would have agreed.

Garp is an exception that hardness the rule and Garp did not have an Aokiji, or did not have an equal to himself, Akainu has an imperfect equal Aokji!

Luffy will be fighting the WG, not the marines.
And I like to see where did  Garp take orders from those when he in fact refused the Admiral position and ignores the CD, also it helped that he was the Marine Hero and best friend with the FA!
I think there are too many distinctions for it to be that way.

And with that logic, Fuji can be stronger then Akainu because the only argument for Akainu is, in fact, the FA position over Kizaru and the rest, just saying!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> And you logic is, Akainu is PK level because he is  at the end of the story, yet there are other that rule over him and we already had 2 new Admirals so a PK level enemy is possible after Akainu is used as a stepping stone for Sabo or Luffy.
> 
> Well Kaido is getting defeated now and WB was first and they were not because they were the weakest.
> OP is not that linear.
> ...


No no, I’m saying Akainu is one of the three possible FVs, whether he gets beat by Sabo or Luffy later on in the show and how he gets beat is entirely up to Oda, but by that time both Sabo and Luffy will be at the level of Prime WB/ Roger, so now stay with me... if Akainu loses high/ extreme or whatever diff against a EoS Sabo/ EoS Luffy, how can Anyone stomp him or his peers? It makes zero sense. 

No one thinks WB or Kaidou are weak or weaker then other top tiers that might get beaten later... that is not the point, the point is the later the villain gets beaten, the stronger the protagonist will be at that time and power inflation when it comes to feats. 

Akainu was close to another admiral, but he won, Again... Akainu is the only KnOWN top tier to beat another Top tier other the. Maybe Garp depending on if people think DCJ in his prime was top tier level. I’m not sure how you think you can try to reconstruct Akainu beating Aokiji into something bad... it was a good try but Akainu beating Aokiji is great feat, a feat that is more canon then a title or people say or whatever hype tool you want to use. 

Beating Aokiji is the exceptional growth.. do you not get it? 
How are you going to get stronger if you don’t fight and beat people on your level?  


And a big no no, to the pencil pushing... Garp didn’t refuse the admiral position because he had to read and write, Garp refused because he didn’t want to take orders from the CDs directly, where are you getting this information from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> if Akainu loses high/ extreme or whatever diff against a EoS Sabo/ EoS Luffy, how can Anyone stomp him or his peers? It makes zero sense.





MasterBeast said:


> Akainu was close to another admiral, but he won, Again... Akainu is the only KnOWN top tier to beat another Top tier other the. Maybe Garp depending on if people think DCJ in his prime was top tier level.


BY BB when he can negate his damn DF and by Luffy that can defeat that BB!

Luffy at that point would have defeated at least Kaido that is stronger by lore vs Akainu and BB that is stronger by narration and maybe another top tier so how is defeating an Admiral something that puts you at the pick of the power spectrum when you almost got manhandled by an old WB!


MasterBeast said:


> Beating Aokiji is the exceptional growth.. do you not get it?


Not when you are 55 at the peck of power and do not eat 2 DF to be PK level!


MasterBeast said:


> Garp refused because he didn’t want to take orders from the CDs directly, where are you getting this information from?


Manga, he detests orders from them and wants to fight. The pencil pushing is a hyperbole for the lack of fights that Akainu will have and no Aokiji is not enough for him to go to PK at age 50+ that will cheapen and negate BB as an exception!


MasterBeast said:


> How are you going to get stronger if you don’t fight and beat people on your level?


By beating people over your level: katakuri, Kaido, BM, BB or by eating 2 DF’s and not been at age 50 with mastery over DF and haki!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> BY BB when he can negate his damn DF and by Luffy that can defeat that BB!
> 
> Luffy at that point would have defeated at least Kaido that is stronger by lore vs Akainu and BB that is stronger by narration and *maybe* *another* *top* *tier* so how is defeating an Admiral something that puts you at the pick of the power spectrum when you almost got manhandled by an old WB!
> 
> ...


Bro, you’re not making any sense. 
You’re literally making things up, BB always has two DF, he doesn’t have two DF only against Akainu but against anyone he fights, so by your logic, if he can beat Akainu because he has two fruits then he can beat anyone because again... he has two fruits.  
And as for the bold part, just drop bruh, who is another top tier? You think anyone and everyone can be stronger then Akainu? 
You’re literally just making up things without any evidence. WB never manhandled Akainu, so again either change your wording or just drop it, WB would do the same to anyone he sneak attacked and if he is  lucky, he might not even lose half his face like against Akainu. 

Age is just number, WB was still the WSM at the age of 72, now let’s move on. 

So, you agree that he doesn’t like to deal with the CDs and that is the reason,
Not because he has to use a pencil? 

Again, you’re making things up, Akainu wasn’t just pushing pencils bruh, in the two years he was FA, he made the marines as a whole stronger... now, QMS Do you really think that’s possible by just writting letters? 
Akainu has changed the marines a lot in the short time he has been there and it’s definitely not because he was pushing pencils/ paper work around. 

You’re just making up requirements that we’re never there, Akainu got stronger after beating Aokiji, prove me wrong... matter of fact, I’ll make a thread, see what everyone thinks about this... because if I’m honest this just ridiculous.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> That will be correct if Gura damage at max strength is the same as 30% of strength and that is incorrect!


WB has mastery over his df. He can use it to full effect. He can use lower end moves and upper level moves easily. Gura grants you instant level of dc.
Teach pulled off this feat moments after gaining gura, and moments before the same Teach was manhandled by WB.


WB did this to MF as an after effect of hitting Akainu, I stress that it's only the after effect of it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is your opinion!
> And a fallacy from both!


Not an opinion but a *fact*.

Garp has to take orders from his superiors and so does Akainu. Yet you only use this fact against Akainu to entirely dismiss the *possibility* of him going toe-to-toe against PK Luffy despite Prime Garp being ~PK level.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Not an opinion but a *fact*.
> 
> Garp has to take orders from his superiors and so does Akainu. Yet you only use this fact against Akainu to entirely dismiss the *possibility* of him going toe-to-toe against PK Luffy despite Prime Garp being ~PK level.


Not it is not a fact, you are not providing anything to support that!
Aokiji and Akainu are nigh and day 10 days diff of each other.
Akainu is old and has no way to eat another DF or increase his haki a la Luffy way.

Garp was a VA  and an exception by definition, he refused to be an Admiral. How many times did Akainu refuse the Gorosei?
And again if Im is not above nor is Akainu above the rest of the Admirals bar Aokji following the same logic, the only logic for Akainu to be above the rest of the admirals is his own damn position but for the unknown superior is not!


Light D Lamperouge said:


> WB has mastery over his df. He can use it to full effect. He can use lower end moves and upper level moves easily. Gura grants you instant level of dc.
> Teach pulled off this feat moments after gaining gura, and moments before the same Teach was manhandled by WB.


You are contradicting yourself, if it is about mastery how can BB use the same move set?
Or how can he not overpower Sengoku if you get instant access to full power of Prime WB with Gura?
So following the same logic, Coby from chapter one can do the same as  Prime WB.

I didn’t even mention that BB knows the Gura well and he is a monster in strength as seen in almost beheading Ace with a chop.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not it is not a fact, you are not providing anything to support that!
> Aokiji and Akainu are nigh and day 10 days diff of each other.
> Akainu is old and has no way to eat another DF or increase his haki a la Luffy way.
> 
> ...


What the fuck

Answer me this simply question: Do both Garp and Akainu have people above their rank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Answer me this simply question: Do both Garp and Akainu have people above their rank?


Mate stop straw man-ing me, how is Garp and Akainu in the same position, narratively speaking?

Garp was put by the author at top next to Roger, Akainu was not only stronger then Aokiji!

That is a fact not what you say.

In fact, the argument is as follows for Akainu:
•    He is stronger then all Admirals because he is FA so someone up the ranking order can be stronger following same logic;
•    He is stronger because he is FV, well that is a supposition that Oda subverted with Sabo and Im.


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate stop straw man-ing me, how is Garp and Akainu in the same position, narratively speaking?
> 
> Garp was put by the author at top next to Roger, Akainu was not only stronger then Aokiji!
> 
> That is a fact not what you say.


Vice ADMIRAL Garp 
Fleet ADMIRAL Akainu 


Akainu and Aokiji are at the top though, at least when they got into the fight, there are no more Garps, Rogers and WBs anymore, only yonko and Admirals and Akainu was one till he beat one, not sure how that is hard to understand.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Akainu and Aokiji


So Aokiji, Kizaru, Fujitora etc all top tiers are PK level now, damn this Oda is a bump, BB could have eaten only a DF and he could be PK level 
Why call it PK and only 2 have reached that point if all can be that strong, I mean every day People do what BB and Luffy have and will do.
I mean Akainu can eat 2 DF when ever he want and he can defeat who ever he wants, sure he can, any top tier can do that. 

I mean you can negate DF and have the strongest paramacia but that means nothing to one logia!


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> So Aokiji, Kizaru, Fujitora etc all top tiers are PK level now, damn this Oda is a bump, BB could have eaten only a DF and he could be PK level
> Why call it PK and only 2 have reached that point if all can be that strong, I mean every day People do what BB and Luffy have and will do.
> I mean Akainu can eat 2 DF when ever he want and he can defeat who ever he wants, sure he can, any top tier can do that.
> 
> I mean you can negate DF and have the strongest paramacia but that means nothing to one logia!


You said Oda out Garp and Roger at the top, I agreed and said in the current time line, there is no more Garp/ Roger and WB aka PK tier, there are only the yonko and Admirals aka the top, you’ve missed the whole point. 

Probably a misunderstanding but BB having two DF, doesn’t mean anything against Akainu, Garp doesn’t even use weapons never mind 1 DF or Two DFs or 1 sword or 3 swords etc, it’s not a knock at Garp and it’s not a knock at Akainu, people have different fighting styles and top tiers became top tiers with their power not because they have a DF or a strong sword or two DFs, I hope you see my point. 

BB Can negate Akainu with his Yami but he can negate all DF users with his Yami, does that make sense?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> BB Can negate Akainu with his Yami but he can negate all DF users with his Yami, does that make sense?


Yes, this is why he is not an extreme diff for Akainu he is low high diff at best that is my point!
If Oda wanted to put Akainu so high he would have did more then what he shown in MF now imagine a Prime Gura WB + a mastered Yami that is what Akainu is facing.

Don’t use Luffy, he is as Roger and exception!

Now tell me how would Akainu be stopping BB with Prime WB Gura + mastered yami?


MasterBeast said:


> there are only the yonko and Admirals aka the top, you’ve missed the whole point.


I am not missing, Luff to reach BB level needs to top 2-3 of this top tiers, Akainu can’t do that!


MasterBeast said:


> Garp doesn’t even use weapons never mind 1 DF or Two DFs or 1 sword or 3 swords etc,


How many garp do you have in the marines?
1, how many DF Admirals you have had, at least 5.
This is not about style, Garp brushes off Yami, Akainu does not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, this is why he is not an extreme diff for Akainu he is low high diff at best that is my point!
> If Oda wanted to put Akainu so high he would have did more then what he shown in MF now imagine a Prime Gura WB + a mastered Yami that is what Akainu is facing.
> 
> Don’t use Luffy, he is as Roger and exception!
> ...



stop debating op power levels and go play sekiro already


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> stop debating op power levels and go play sekiro already




Still in office and I am sick of Power BI and reports, doing this shit for a week already.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Do you think Gura is planetary level? And so all the characters who matched it are also planetary?


Nothing in OP is planetary, WB has continental reach for now, high balling!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> You are contradicting yourself, if it is about mastery how can BB use the same move set?


You are not getting it. Mastery over gura means being able to utilize it properly. Teach himself admits he has no control over it.


WB can control it properly. The only time is when WB is angry, and wants to use more power, his crew is being told to step back.

*Spoiler*: __ 













WB can utilize his df effectively and adjust it to the needs and the surroundings, amp it up or lower his power. Teach cannot do that. That's the difference, the moveset remains the same.



QMS said:


> Or how can he not overpower Sengoku if you get instant access to full power of Prime WB with Gura?


Explained above. He cannot control the outburst of the fruit. He cannot utilize it 100 percent. When he masters it, he will be able to go above what he already did, or below.




QMS said:


> So following the same logic, Coby from chapter one can do the same as Prime WB.


I don't understand this.





QMS said:


> I didn’t even mention that BB knows the Gura well and he is a monster in strength as seen in almost beheading Ace with a chop.


And WB is much physically stronger than BB.




Not to mention that WB was trying to sink MF

*Spoiler*: __ 










I am not even sure why you are arguing with me. Do you think Gura is planetary level? And so all the characters who matched it are also planetary?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Nothing in OP is planetary, WB has continental reach for now, high balling!


So why are you arguing with me? The guy claims WB is planetary, and so is Roger, and Kaido has planet level durability.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> So why are you arguing with me? The guy claims WB is planetary, and so is Roger, and Kaido has planet level durability.


Because I do not agree with some of your arguments


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 24, 2019)

Having 2 or more DF isn’t a plus. 

Not everyone needs to compensate with 2 DF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Not everyone needs to compensate with 2 DF.


Tell that to Garp and Roger, Strongest Marine and Pirate with no DF


----------



## Turrin (Dec 24, 2019)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Like i said before Aokiji made no attempt to dodge him. Which we know he can do as he easily dodged a point blank stab from WB. If he can avoid WB in CQC he can react to a long range quake. Of course goes without saying that none of the admirals can just lol dodge WB forever but they dont need to.
> 
> This is also not a 1v1 situation. Hitting someone 1v1 is a lot easier then hitting someone 2v1 or 3v1.
> 
> ...





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Like i said before Aokiji made no attempt to dodge him. Which we know he can do as he easily dodged a point blank stab from WB. If he can avoid WB in CQC he can react to a long range quake. Of course goes without saying that none of the admirals can just lol dodge WB forever but they dont need to.
> 
> This is also not a 1v1 situation. Hitting someone 1v1 is a lot easier then hitting someone 2v1 or 3v1.
> 
> ...


1. Aokiji literally said he messed up being unable to avoid WB; so I don’t agree with you

2. Until we have a statement that only solid substance can be infused with Haku I don’t agree with this; WB is infusing his quakes with Haki which aren’t solid when he hits Akainu; so why would at a range be different.

3. Your assuming they will be able to land direct hits on Prime WB head that will do enough damage to kill him in one-shot. I don’t believe they can do this. Like I said even if you don’t believe Prime WB can enhance his AoE quakes with Haki; he can still use them to blow back the other two admirals giving him an opening to attack one in CQC; while not allowing the other two to get close.  Also Prime WB CoA is clearly next level based on what he showed against Roger this chapter; so if he’s going to get hit he can use his  CoA  to defend which I believe would prevent the Admirals from landing a fatal blow; as they haven’t shown CoA on the level of Roger or WB yet.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate stop straw man-ing me, how is Garp and Akainu in the same position, narratively speaking?
> 
> Garp was put by the author at top next to Roger, Akainu was not only stronger then Aokiji!
> 
> ...


Since you're incapable of answering a simply question I'm gonna have to call it a day.

Garp and Akainu both have superiors they have to take orders from. This is the fact I was pointing out to you from the beginning. Don't deflect by making everything about power levels.

Happy holidays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Dec 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The discussion is about Gura only, so the rest of your post is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stopped reading the moment you claimed WB being sick / old and heavily injured had no impact on his ability to use his full power with the Gura fruit.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 24, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> Garp and Akainu both have superiors they have to take orders from. This is the fact I was pointing out to you from the beginning. Don't deflect by making everything about power levels.


That was a part of my argument, there is a part that you forgot.

You are taking only about a part, that I can say yes both are subordinates, but quite different!

Happy holidays.


----------



## Steven (Dec 24, 2019)

Pretty sure garp´s superiors are only the 5 old farts and IM


----------



## Turrin (Dec 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> No no, I’m saying Akainu is one of the three possible FVs, whether he gets beat by Sabo or Luffy later on in the show and how he gets beat is entirely up to Oda, but by that time both Sabo and Luffy will be at the level of Prime WB/ Roger, so now stay with me... if Akainu loses high/ extreme or whatever diff against a EoS Sabo/ EoS Luffy, how can Anyone stomp him or his peers? It makes zero sense.
> 
> No one thinks WB or Kaidou are weak or weaker then other top tiers that might get beaten later... that is not the point, the point is the later the villain gets beaten, the stronger the protagonist will be at that time and power inflation when it comes to feats.
> 
> ...


Your assuming Akainu will be an end game villain and your also assuming Akainu couldn’t get stronger later on. And also assuming Sabo will be Roger / WB level.

All of these are assumptions; that are highly unlikely. 

From what we know Akainu did not hold the title of WSM even when WB was Sick/Old; so there is no way he is on par with Prime WB; to the point where he is pushing him to high/extreme diff; he isn’t anywhere close to that level. 

Given this fact; more likely ether Luffy will take down Akainu before the end of the series. Which is actually likely; as Sabo may be captured now; and it would be a good parallel for Luffy to go save Sabo; defeating Akainu the way he failed to save Ace. Luffy could also easily get help / advantage when facing Kaidou; so beating Akainu in the next arc could be when he is official on the level of being > Kaidou. Much like when he beat DD with help / advantages; and then next arc truly surpassed DD by beating Katakuri. 

Then it would be Teach and Imu who would be the main villains where Luffy needs to reach and exceed Roger level to defeats

The other option is Akainu getting stronger by gaining an ancient weapon or learning an awakening he didn’t have before or something like that so he becomes more powerful an enemy


----------



## Beast (Dec 24, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Your assuming Akainu will be an end game villain and your also assuming Akainu couldn’t get stronger later on. And also assuming Sabo will be Roger / WB level.
> 
> All of these are assumptions; that are highly unlikely.
> 
> ...


Bro, you’re gonna have to do better.
Your assumption aren’t any better then mine, nor do they hold any extra weight.

So, Bb and Imu aren’t going to be FV because you said so... go bring Oda or throw away your assumptions that you’re trying to pass along as fact.

How are you going to say that I’m assuming Sabo will be PK tier, or that Akainu will be a final villian and then go around and try tell me that Imu is PK tier and That Bb will be the FV?

Are you Oda?
Because only Oda should be able to tell me, what’s going to happen at the end of OP.

You haven’t refuted anything and you’re even ignoring posts, I’m kinda done with this one anyway.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 24, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Concession accepted then. Have a nice day.


Yes I accept that you have no argument beside head-canon


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Yes I accept that you have no argument beside head-canon


Dude you are claiming WB and Roger are planetary level and Kaido has planet level durability and I am using headcanon according to you. That's laughable. I am done here.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 24, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Bro, you’re gonna have to do better.
> Your assumption aren’t any better then mine, nor do they hold any extra weight.
> 
> So, Bb and Imu aren’t going to be FV because you said so... go bring Oda or throw away your assumptions that you’re trying to pass along as fact.
> ...


I’m not telling you anything; I’m saying the manga can play out other ways , so your assumptions aren’t credible arguments. What we know now is that Akainu was weaker then Old/Sick WB; so there is no way at his P1 Power level he could be a relevant FV to someone who is Roger level; who matched Prime WB while Sick himself. This is just common sense.

So ether Akainu needs to get stronger somehow from P1; or he’s not going to be an FV. Maybe he could be for Sabo, but if that’s the case then Sabo isn’t going to be Roger / Prime WB level ether; as again Akainu isn’t a match for that level based on being weaker then Old / Sick WB.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dude you are claiming WB and Roger are planetary level and Kaido has planet level durability and I am using headcanon according to you. That's laughable. I am done here.


I’m not claiming anything I’m repeating what Sengoku and the Vivre card states. Where is your evidence that they aren’t besides Head-canon. I’ll wait...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2019)

>planet levels

 go back to the NBD/OBD


----------



## Corax (Dec 24, 2019)

Akainu migh not be the FV (and very likely it will be Imu). But Roger had his marine rivals Garp and Sengoku. Absolutely impossible what PK Luffy won't have his marine rivals. Be them Akainu/Kizaru or Akainu/Green Bull. Until the last days of WG and Imu marines will pursue him like they did Roger,but this time Luffy will prevail and beat Imu as he is MC of this manga.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 24, 2019)

Imu should be reserved for Dragon while Sabo will fight Kong. 

I understand that it’s shonen and MC gets to beat everyone. But I would rather have RA fight the WG while pirates will fight the marines.


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Wankazuki is not an EOS Luffy Opponent. He will get high diffed by Sabo or worse, beat by Sanji


Sanji 

First WB himself couldn't kill stop Akainu entirely and you here thinking these weaklings will , also we saw what happened last time to someone with fire df 

On topic
C3 win , this is due to numbers
If they were doing ok one vs one with WB

I don't see how will they afford 3 vs 2 with admirals going all out considering their powerful dfs too

Also WB didn't one shot Akainu , Akainu was still perfect fine to continue the fight against everyone meanwhile poor WB got his head melted , that shit should kill him soon after the fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Also WB didn't one shot Akainu


True,it was a two shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

Acno said:


> True,it was a two shot





> (video games) To  or  with a single shot.



Did WB kill or destroy Akainu ?? He *didn't *Akainu was perfectly fine facing everyone and their mothers after like a short phase so  

also WB put all his anger in fighting yet couldn't destroy him , tsk .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Sanji
> 
> First WB himself couldn't kill stop Akainu entirely and you here thinking these weaklings will , also we saw what happened last time to someone with fire df
> 
> ...


Your baby boy Sakazuki got a two piece from a dying WB. And EOS Sanji should be able to beat an Admiral. Why is Wankazuki different. In fact, Sanji is probably one of the best people to match against him due to having fire resistance and having a fire resistant raid suit. EOS Sanji Extreme diffs.

And no way is Oda gonna allow the Mera Mera users to lose again to Akainu. Sabo high diffs his ass.

Merry Christmas though friend.  



Irene said:


> Did WB kill or destroy Akainu ?? He *didn't *Akainu was perfectly fine facing everyone and their mothers after like a short phase so
> 
> also WB put all his anger in fighting yet couldn't destroy him , tsk .


Without Plot induced Stupidity, WB sticks the Bisento into Sakazuki as he fell into his diggy diggy hole cursing.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Dec 24, 2019)

Quantity> Quality

Admirals win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Dec 24, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Your baby boy Sakazuki got a two piece from a dying WB. And EOS Sanji should be able to beat an Admiral. Why is Wankazuki different. In fact, Sanji is probably one of the best people to match against him due to having fire resistance and having a fire resistant raid suit. EOS Sanji Extreme diffs.
> 
> And no way is Oda gonna allow the Mera Mera users to lose again to Akainu. Sabo high diffs his ass.
> 
> Merry Christmas though friend.


Cool story  but Sakazuki first isn't even a fire user he use magma and ofc Sanji ain't defeating him EoS or now or anytime , anyone who think otherwise is delusional or trolling ,  no offense .

Why not both Sabo and Ace parallel each other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> Cool story  but Sakazuki first isn't even a fire user he use magma and ofc Sanji ain't defeating him EoS or now or anytime , anyone who think otherwise is delusional or trolling ,  no offense .
> 
> Why not both Sabo and Ace parallel each other



Fire is dangerous because of heat same for Magma. Sanji is heat resistant in general. Your boy is gonna be turned into a candle lighter by Sanji. Theres no justification to wank Sakazuki. He got stalemated for 10 days against an opponent who he has DF superiority over. Kuzan>=Sakazuki


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> He still continued after that the way you talk sound like Akainu needed months to function again and not just little minutes
> so he wasn't really destroyed or killed
> 
> Sanji he isn't even top10 material EOS , so I don't need to go on with how wrong this is but ok cool
> ...


Yea, lets end this for now. Side not, that just means Wankazuki isn't top 10 material EOS


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol Prime Kings wins this with a little more than mid difficulty. For those who think Oldbeard and Primebeard isn't that different, Marco himself was stated that Oldbeard should have dodged Squard's attack and that his health is probably worse than they expected. Oldbeard was haxxed by Oda so much (deteriorating health + a stab in the heart + a lava punch in the chest) before he fought Akainu and he almost KO'ed him with 2 hits (Plot allowed him to barely escape by falling into a pit). To me no single admiral would be capable of holding their own against either one of the kings for the 3rd admiral to exploit openings. They would be overwhelmed so fast that the extra fighter advantage would be negligible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Dec 25, 2019)

>sanji beating akainu

ok, now this is just disrespectful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beast (Dec 25, 2019)

blueframe01 said:


> Oldbeard was haxxed by Oda so much (deteriorating health + a stab in the heart + a lava punch in the chest) before he fought Akainu and he almost KO'ed him with 2 hits (Plot allowed him to barely escape by falling into a pit).


Do you read a different manga?


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 25, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Do you read a different manga?


Cute. can't put more of an effort than a lame reply like this?


----------



## Beast (Dec 25, 2019)

blueframe01 said:


> Cute. can't put more of an effort than a lame reply like this?


You contradicted yourself, don’t think I need to say anything.

How can WB have Magma fisted hole in his chest BEFORE he fought Akainu?

How can you possibly claim a possible KO while we saw on panel Akainu eye wide open even as he dropped down the cracks of ice?


How is it PIS, when we know Akainu WASNT knocked out?

You ask for more effort in a reply but why don’t you heed your own advice and actually go back on what happened between Akainu and WB instead of just using your head canon and saying the same thing that’s been disapproved multiple times in this thread?

WB never KO’d/ 2 shot/ stomped Akainu or whatever BS wording was used in a number of posts already.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steven (Dec 25, 2019)

The fight was over and Akainu was not even able to move ffs


----------



## Beast (Dec 25, 2019)

Acno said:


> The fight was over and Akainu was not even able to move ffs


He would have drown if he couldn’t move. Don’t play yourself. 

But yes, the fight was over.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2019)

if he couldnt move he would have drowned lol
he took moderate damage as we later saw (some blood, but still good fighting condition), and tunneled out of the fissure

the only reason the fight was "over" was because the ground itself was gone under Akainus feet


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 25, 2019)

The ground breaking was the thing to happen to red doggy. Divine intervention cuz he be actin tough but really he a lil bitch


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2019)

TheOmega said:


> The ground breaking was the thing to happen to red doggy. Divine intervention cuz he be actin tough but really he a lil bitch



It's cause and effect.

WB HAD to use an attack of that magnitude to keep akainu down.

Had  he used something weaker akainu could have recovered from that too and then take  the other half of the face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X18999 (Dec 26, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> It's cause and effect.
> 
> WB HAD to use an attack of that magnitude to keep akainu down.
> 
> Had  he used something weaker akainu could have recovered from that too and then take  the other half of the face.



Not true... Whitebeard used a move that big to split the Marine HQ... the fact that he dealt with Akainu at the same simply shows how much he's above him.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2019)

X18999 said:


> Not true... Whitebeard used a move that big to split the Marine HQ... the fact that he dealt with Akainu at the same simply shows how much he's above him.



No. That move was intended for akainu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X18999 (Dec 26, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> No. That move was intended for akainu.



It was intended to do what it did... both hit Akainu and split the island with Marines on one side and Pirates on the other.  Just like when Law defeated Vergo and destroyed the SAD at the same time.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 26, 2019)

X18999 said:


> It was intended to do what it did... both hit Akainu and split the island with Marines on one side and Pirates on the other.  Just like when Law defeated Vergo and destroyed the SAD at the same time.



No, it was a very powerful move, the strongest one WB showed the entire war, WB's intent  was to kill/cripple  Akainu after the first attack didn't keep him down.
Law's intent was to take out vergo with maximum effort.


----------



## GreenBull956 (Dec 26, 2019)

Now i think it's just stupid to bring how WB 2 shotted Akainu .... since WB had a free shot from behind first , if they were switched Akainu could've 1 shotted WB really

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2019)

tanky types like Akainu, Teach (Kaidou, BM too ofc) can take multiple Gura quakes

ofc it hurts and deals damage, but they arent taken out


----------



## X18999 (Dec 27, 2019)

GreenBull956 said:


> Now i think it's just stupid to bring how WB 2 shotted Akainu .... since WB had a free shot from behind first , if they were switched Akainu could've 1 shotted WB really



Akainu had a free shot at Whitebeard but stupidly punched him in the chest rather than the head just like Whitebeard was stupid not to use his blade when he had a free shot.


----------



## GreenBull956 (Dec 27, 2019)

X18999 said:


> Akainu had a free shot at Whitebeard but stupidly punched him in the chest rather than the head just like Whitebeard was stupid not to use his blade when he had a free shot.


Well maybe both were protected by plot


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 27, 2019)

Looking at the poll results, it seems 25 people in this forum are actually brain dead. Chapter 923 changed the whole power level landscape of the manga and until we see the admirals replicate Kaido's feats therein,the notion that the admirals could beat Roger and Primebeard who are undoubtedly stronger than Kaido is straight up retarded. Kaido lol diffed a YC1 pirate compared to kizaru and aokiji who struggled somewhat against marco and jozu. What's even more embarrassing for the admirals was the fact that they needed distractions to beat those two. And we are supposed to believe that the 3 admirals can take two of the strongest characters in the history of the manga? Admiral gang really are an embarrassment.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2019)

Dark Knight said:


> Looking at the poll results, it seems 25 people in this forum are actually brain dead. Chapter 923 changed the whole power level landscape of the manga and until we see the admirals replicate Kaido's feats therein,the notion that the admirals could beat Roger and Primebeard who are undoubtedly stronger than Kaido is straight up retarded. Kaido lol diffed a YC1 pirate compared to kizaru and aokiji who struggled somewhat against marco and jozu. What's even more embarrassing for the admirals was the fact that they needed distractions to beat those two. And we are supposed to believe that the 3 admirals can take two of the strongest characters in the history of the manga? Admiral gang really are an embarrassment.


3 top-tiers > 2 god-tiers


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 27, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3 top-tiers > 2 god-tiers



False

Whitebeard himself forced Akainu to run away like a little bitch with 1 serious hit while Whitebeard shrugged off the little bitch's serious attack to the head

And this isn't even taking into account that that was a Whitebeard past his prime, a fossil of his Prime

Now in this matchup we have 2 Prime Gods versus 3 Prime Little Bitches

This matchup is an easy brainer, the 2 Prime Gods would make the 3 Prime Little Bitches literally their little bitches

Bless Roger and Whitebeard, for if they were full of bloodlust then the World Government would've been crushed harder than Akainu when fighting Old Whitebeard


----------



## GreenBull956 (Dec 27, 2019)

Akainu's Awakening is most likely Volcanoes . Aokiji's Ice Mountains + Blizzard , Kizaru who knows but for sure can match Akainu's and Aokiji's

The burden is on Roger and Beard to prove they can overpower Logia Trio's Awakenings , idiots

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 28, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 3 top-tiers > 2 god-tiers


Lmao! Feel free to wallow in your ignorance. After all there was a time people thought the world was flat.


----------



## Corax (Dec 28, 2019)

Dark Knight said:


> Looking at the poll results, it seems 25 people in this forum are actually brain dead. Chapter 923 changed the whole power level landscape of the manga and until we see the admirals replicate Kaido's feats therein,the notion that the admirals could beat Roger and Primebeard who are undoubtedly stronger than Kaido is straight up retarded. Kaido lol diffed a YC1 pirate compared to kizaru and aokiji who struggled somewhat against marco and jozu. What's even more embarrassing for the admirals was the fact that they needed distractions to beat those two. And we are supposed to believe that the 3 admirals can take two of the strongest characters in the history of the manga? Admiral gang really are an embarrassment.


Kinda flawed logic. Marco for sure can tank "Eight trigramms" regenerate and counter attack Kaido. Even legend Garp wasn't able to put him down in one attack. And Garp is as legendary as Roger and WB. You are comparing apples and oranges. Luffy who has no legendary regen fruit and Marco.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 28, 2019)

Corax said:


> Kinda flawed logic. Marco for sure can tank "Eight trigramms" regenerate and counter attack Kaido. Even legend Garp wasn't able to put him down in one attack. And Garp is as legendary as Roger and WB. You are comparing apples and oranges. Luffy who has no legendary regen fruit and Marco.


The divine thunder attack was not even the most impressive feat. It's the fact that kaido tanked G4 attacks with ease. You think kizaru and aokiji can take g4 punches to the face and body without haki defence and not even fucking flinch. The same kizaru who was sent flying by normal marco kick? The same aokiji who bled from a jozu punch in the face? Dont get me started on fujitora. Roger and whitebeard are on a whole another level to kaido. Old Whitebeard for one could fight with part of his face missing. Speaking of the legend garp who was in the same tier as whitebeard and roger, the man barely used haki to send marco flying. Show me a scan of kizaru doing the same.


----------



## Corax (Dec 28, 2019)

Dark Knight said:


> The divine thunder attack was not even the most impressive feat. It's the fact that kaido tanked G4 attacks with ease. You think kizaru and aokiji can take g4 punches to the face and body without haki defence and not even fucking flinch. The same kizaru who was sent flying by normal marco kick? The same aokiji who bled from a jozu punch in the face? Dont get me started on fujitora. Roger and whitebeard are on a whole another level to kaido. Old Whitebeard for one could fight with part of his face missing. Speaking of the legend garp who was in the same tier as whitebeard and roger, the man barely used haki to send marco flying. Show me a scan of kizaru doing the same.


It is your assumption that Garp barely used haki. Marco had a bruise but regenerated very fast,so he was wounded. And your first argument was that Kaido one shotted Luffy,please don't switch.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 28, 2019)

Corax said:


> It is your assumption that Garp barely used haki. Marco had a bruise but regenerated very fast,so he was wounded. And your first argument was that Kaido one shotted Luffy,please don't switch.


Bruh what? I said kaido lol diffed a YC1. That was my interpretation of the WHOLE fight. So I haven't switched anything. It's also your assumption that marco can tank divine thunder so...


----------



## Corax (Dec 28, 2019)

Dark Knight said:


> Bruh what? I said kaido lol diffed a YC1. That was my interpretation of the WHOLE fight. So I haven't switched anything. It's also your assumption that marco can tank divine thunder so...


It isn't. It is a fact. Garp had no reason to hold himself and punched him hard,but it was absolutely ineffective. If even Garp's haki punch can't KO him Kaido can't either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

